# 740 alarm problem



## blaze132 (Mar 16, 2007)

i own a 95 740il and i enjoy the car just lately the alarm goes off for no reason
i can arm it and 30 seconds later it goes off and it is very annoying and i dont want to leave the car unlocked cause i have expensive sterio system
anyone had this problem before?


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

Any other electrical problems? If so, how is your car battery? If not, does it happen when you have a cell phone in the car? (Known to cause false alarms sometimes.) Or, and I am not sure if this works in a 95, but many models let you disable the interior motion sensor by a double-tap of the lock remote button. 









Link: False alarms in a 97.

If you can do that and you still get false alarms, you may have a bad hood, trunk, or door switch.
Link: Hood switch post.

Older version prone to problems:









Updated version: 








(Photos from HB's site.)


----------



## woshiagni (Feb 11, 2007)

I had a similar problem with the alarm on my 96, it turned out it was a bad motion sensor (replaced under warranty way back when).


----------



## AusBmw (Jun 3, 2006)

I have an e39 5'er with these probs,mines the first dome! she hasn't gone off for a while.


----------

